
Planning to move to a new city – Use this Cost of living Calculator - raisedadead
https://www.expatistan.com/cost-of-living
======
rcurry
I just tried San Diego, CA vs Dallas, TX and the site tells me that the cost
of living is "about the same" \- which is nowhere near accurate.

It also says that living in Des Moines, Iowa is 18% cheaper than living in
Tokyo, which seems a bit off to me as well.

